# Uber Support Not Responding?



## Jay Styles (Apr 7, 2016)

How do you contact Uber they only answer with a generic response but never answer all my questions. It's been 2 days and no reply to my email reply to me reply emails. I use the Partner LA email address. Chat support on Uber web site doesn't exist anymore so I'm clueless how to contact them


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know about LA operations but you can always try to go see them if it's not too far.

For e-mail support I use [email protected]
They usually answer anywhere from a few hours to a couple of days. So far I have always got respons eventually. Try to be as precise as possible and let them know what you want. If you want a $5 cancellation fee spell that out clearly and justify why in a sentence or two. Always reply to an answer you're not happy with and reiterate what they need to do. Uber will never admit to a fault or mistake. They often pay you what you ask for though.

If you have generic questions, send only one question per new support ticket. Keep replying and ask again if the answer is not clear.

For questions about your market you can ask in the LA forum and more generic questions can be asked here. This group of people have a lot of knowledge combined.

Good luck!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

"Support"


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

Same thing happened to me I am currently in San Diego. I went to the Uber San Diego office and talked to an Uber representative in person. There should be one in every city.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

That's how uber support is all over. I have same prb. I email [email protected] an I get generic answer. Some times I'm get a real answer. But most time it's computer generated. So I'll email again and again until I get a real answer. I'll try that [email protected] next time.. But ur def not alone. I wish they had either live calling support or live chat support. It be so much helpful for us I agree


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

They are a multibillion dollar company. They should be able to afford a bigger and better support system.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Jay Styles said:


> How do you contact Uber they only answer with a generic response but never answer all my questions. It's been 2 days and no reply to my email reply to me reply emails. I use the Partner LA email address. Chat support on Uber web site doesn't exist anymore so I'm clueless how to contact them


In my experience, Uber support answers only the questions they're equipped to answer. Then, if you're persistent, they'll eventually kick your questions up to someone who's better equipped.

Eventually, my questions have either been answered or dismissed with "we can't get that for you" (e.g. if you ask for raw data to support their claim that your recent acceptance rate is only 77%).

I've always used the Help on partners.uber.com.


----------

